# AGR Credit Card Expiring



## saxman (Sep 14, 2010)

My AGR Credit Card expires at the end of this month. I haven't received any renewal notices yet. (Of course I haven't been home in a week) This is the first card I've had since BOA took over back in 2007 I believe. I'm wondering if anyone elses card is about to expire and have you received a replacement? Or do you have to reapply. I can't remember from my last AGR card with MBNA.


----------



## San Walkeen (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine expired this month also, I received a new one in the mail without asking. Your should be in the mail when you check it.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine doesn't expire until next July, but I've always received new cards about a month or so before the expiration dates of my accounts.

You should stay home more often - and not be flying around the country, Chris!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 14, 2010)

saxman said:


> My AGR Credit Card expires at the end of this month. I haven't received any renewal notices yet. (Of course I haven't been home in a week) This is the first card I've had since BOA took over back in 2007 I believe. I'm wondering if anyone elses card is about to expire and have you received a replacement? Or do you have to reapply. I can't remember from my last AGR card with MBNA.


New cards are automatic, unless of course they've decided to cancel your account for some reason.

However, if you have an AGR card from BOA, then you have a big problem. AGR cards are issued by Chase.


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 14, 2010)

*My AGR card expires this month and I received a new card last week.*

*I was about to call to find out when I would get the new card.*


----------



## kal-tex (Sep 14, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> *My AGR card expires this month and I received a new card last week.*
> 
> *I was about to call to find out when I would get the new card.*


I had the same experience. My card had September, 2010 as the expiration date. I received my new card very, very late in August. I was getting worried - thinking someone might have raided my mailbox.


----------



## sechs (Sep 15, 2010)

If you're worried about it, call and ask. If the card isn't in the mail, you can have them send it.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2010)

They will even send it overnight to wherever you are - free of charge!



But that means you have to be somewhere, or have somebody sign for it when it's delivered!


----------



## gswager (Sep 15, 2010)

I did received mine last week or so in the mail.


----------



## Bigval109 (Sep 15, 2010)

San Walkeen said:


> Mine expired this month also, I received a new one in the mail without asking. Your should be in the mail when you check it.


Mine is also expiring but I called because it was expiring during the planning of an upcoming trip and the hotel would not let me book because of it. So I called :help: and they fedx me a new one but the kicker was a couple of weeks later I got another one everything was the same on it to now include my agr member number. :huh:


----------



## jacorbett70 (Sep 28, 2010)

November expiration and just got the renewal in the mail.


----------



## stlouielady (Sep 29, 2010)

jacorbett70 said:


> November expiration and just got the renewal in the mail.


Same here; just received the new card yesterday.


----------



## spot1181 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I called they said it expires at the end of the month on the card.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

My card also was to expire on Oct 1 and by Sept 15 I was a bit concerned. Sent them a note and received a quick email response that the card should have been mailed in late July and they would check on it. 

Next day received a call and apology and said my card was being sent ASAP. Received it in two/three days. 

I too experienced a problem in using the card to book hotels when the expiration was near. Sounds like they had a little problem in the mail room


----------

